# Algae Control?



## coroware (Oct 15, 2010)

Our Betta's aquarium is mildly turbid with algae. Alpha (the Betta) seems happy enough, but we'd like to know if we should be taking more steps toward filtering out the algae. "Algae Destroyer" is OK, but living without chemicals is better.

You can take a look at Alpha - live via videoconference - in his office aquarium : http://www.corocall.com/alpha . Log in as guest; you will be ppompted to download a videoconference application from Vidyo.

Sincerely,
The CoroCall Team


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Lower your lighting period or raise your light higher above the tank.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

You could think of adding a Algae Eater


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Cories love algae and aren't aggresive. They will eat the algae and when there is none left, you can feed them tropical flakes.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> Cories love algae and aren't aggresive. They will eat the algae and when there is none left, you can feed them tropical flakes.


cories dont eat algae. I have 3 of them in my 10 gal and they dont touch the stuff (diatoms, green hair algae, and a bit of blue-green algae). Best bet is to fix up your lighting. It could be that you have too much light or that you have it on too long. It could also be a nutrient issue.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

i tied a peice of sponge on to a chopstick, to when i see algfea in my tanks i just rub it off while my betta swims around the moving chopstick in fascination XD


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

More water changes and a shorter photoperiod should help immensely. Solving the problem at the source is much better than resorting to a chemical quick fix. If you have live plants in the tank that need the light, you should consider using Seachem Excel to feed the plants and suppress the algae.


----------



## coroware (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you for the good advice ... and the earlier chopstick idea!

I have been making daily 20% water changes on a daily basis, and that is helping already.

Right now we are using silk plants, but I have been wondering if live plants are better or worse.

Thanks again


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

live plants = always better.


----------

